# Wire location on starter



## Quapaw5 (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi everyone, new to the boards and looking for help. Lots of information here and I thank all of you in advance for having patience and sharing with me. 
I've borrowed a Mahindra emax 25 hst. After first day running it all seemed fine. But the next day would not start. Nothing when turning the key, not even a click. So called my cousin, a farmer of 45 years to help. Determined the starter was bad. Now I'm busy planting new grass so I'm down in the yard when he takes the starter off. Long story short, (I know, too late) I didn't see where the wires go back and he doesn't rember. 
There are 5 wires that were unconnected with the starter off. A thick black one that has to go over the stud the starter mounts on, only place it can reach. Then there's a thick red one, which I'm certain has to go on the top post of the starter solenoid. A thin red one which I figure goes to the top post as well. The spade plug one obviously goes on the spade terminal. But now I'm left with a thin black one that I don't know where it goes. Please help me so I don't ruin something or burn it up. 
Again, thanks in advance.


----------



## Quapaw5 (Nov 9, 2019)

Ok, got it figured out today. Short thick wire is a ground, goes on stud the starter mounts on. Thick red wire, thin red wire, and thin black wire goes on top post of solenoid. Then spade terminal wire goes on spade fitting. We hooked up like this, but nothing happened when the key was turned. Then I bounced in the seat a couple of times and it started. So I guess seat safety relay was out a bit or something. But it started! Been messing with this for three weekends. Now, if you max out the throttle it has a little miss. You can see a little white, unburned diesel come out exhaust. But not at 3000 rpm. Don't know what's up with that. I'm sure I'll have to do something eventually. Guess it never ends with these things.


Quapaw5 said:


> Hi everyone, new to the boards and looking for help. Lots of information here and I thank all of you in advance for having patience and sharing with me.
> I've borrowed a Mahindra emax 25 hst. After first day running it all seemed fine. But the next day would not start. Nothing when turning the key, not even a click. So called my cousin, a farmer of 45 years to help. Determined the starter was bad. Now I'm busy planting new grass so I'm down in the yard when he takes the starter off. Long story short, (I know, too late) I didn't see where the wires go back and he doesn't rember.
> There are 5 wires that were unconnected with the starter off. A thick black one that has to go over the stud the starter mounts on, only place it can reach. Then there's a thick red one, which I'm certain has to go on the top post of the starter solenoid. A thin red one which I figure goes to the top post as well. The spade plug one obviously goes on the spade terminal. But now I'm left with a thin black one that I don't know where it goes. Please help me so I don't ruin something or burn it up.
> Again, thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted. Not much I could find on your hook up. I have a cousin that has had a car 50 years, (not the same one) and I wouldn't let him touch mine!!


----------

